# My Rose Hair/Goliath Birdeater sling tank setup



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi guys, just wanted to share this picture of my Tarantula tank setup,enjoy


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

In this picture is where my baby T Blondi stays, the reason why I split the tank up was so that I can share the heating source between the 2, i find this much cheper than buying a new tank.


----------



## Longbord1 (Dec 9, 2003)

good tank but pretty soon ur gonna have to switch it where the goliath is living in the rosie cage and the rosie is in the blondis cage. or u could remove the section and see who wins in a fight;P ;P 
ps nice set ups
mike

sry im sick
literally


----------



## da_illest (Dec 9, 2003)

that's a  nice setup bro... i thought of doing that but i was afraid thet they might sense each other and when i try to handle them they would release their rage....


----------



## rapunzel (Dec 9, 2003)

*ummmmm*

it looks good but:

you have them on gravel?

I thought t. blondis were burrowers?

and I dont think that it is recommended to have a heat source for the rosehair.

Be careful of the divider, no way for them to get thru..squueeeze thru the space at the top to get to one another?I havent yet found a way to divide a tank safely, but I must admit it sure would make for a great way to use this twenty gallon long that I have just sitting around, empty...(must fill it must fill it urges).


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

Da illest, I dont think that would be a problem becuse my rose hair doesnt since my T  blondi at all, plus the screen I  use to divide them its made out of plastic the same ones people use to divied the baby fishes from the adults so basically nothing gets through it ecept for air and heat.


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

Rapunzel, my T blondi's substrate its all peatmost if u look closely at the pic, my rose hair I use pebles beacuse since there from a semi dessert climate pebbles wouldnt make a great discomfort and since I live in NYC its really cold here so i have no choice, but i also have a big pach of peat moss on the left lower corner side which I spray 2 a day with water to bring up the humidiy.

When i first installed the divider i saw little gaps on the top ,so to close them up i added some peices of news paper with tape which work out pretty good,its looks almost air tight.


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

Longbird, eventually by the time the T Blondi gets big enough my Rose Hair would all ready be in pet heaving because its a juvenile male and i beleave his next molt would be his last .


----------



## da_illest (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ummmmm*



> _Originally posted by rapunzel _
> *it looks good but:
> 
> you have them on gravel?
> ...


why do you not recommend a heat source for rose hairs??? i have a heat source on one and am about to buy a heat mat for my other rose...


----------



## MrFeexit (Dec 9, 2003)

Using lights as a heat source has the effect of dessicating (severly drying out) the enclosure. The direct light can also be a source of stress for  tarantulas, largely nocturnal and private creatures. The set up looks very nice. Keep a close eye on bothTs as if they discover a weak spot in the divider they may seek to exploit it and before you know it one will be lunch for the other. If your apartment is cold I understand using a heat source but make sure they are watered and for the blondi a little extra to keep the humidity up.


Ill, be careful with the heat mat too. They can malfunction and "cook" your tarantula. Try to keep it on one side so that the T has a cool place to escape to if things get too hot.


----------



## rapunzel (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: ummmmm*



> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *why do you not recommend a heat source for rose hairs??? i have a heat source on one and am about to buy a heat mat for my other rose... *


a heat mat is a better idea, if you read the sticky "How to really take care of your g. rosea, it will explain how a heat lamp dessicates the tank...dries up all the moisture. And if you use a heat mat, it is best to put it on the SIDE of your enclosure, like the back instead of under the bottom...because they, by instinct, will burrow to a cooler area if they need it. With a heat mat underneath, they would burrow and it will be even warmer the deeper they go.

and,also, t. blondis like to dig burrows was my understanding and that picture up there looks like there is gravel under the peat moss.


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

MRfeexit, thanks for ure concern its greatly appriciated, well the heat bulb that im using is a low wattage bulb so i doesnt really creates large amount of heat , I always mist my tank twice a day to  keep a good humity level, the bulbs that i bought came with a manual wich gave me the species of animal I can use it with and in the manual Tarantulas where listed so u can say i did my reasearch b4 I bought.

As for the divider, the first time I installed it I did not sleep afraid my little guy would stumble in the wrong territotry,but as I said b4 evry little nook and crany has been checked and taken care off


----------



## LPacker79 (Dec 9, 2003)

> When i first installed the divider i saw little gaps on the top ,so to close them up i added some peices of news paper with tape which work out pretty good,its looks almost air tight.


Please tell me you're not entrusting your little blondi sling's life to a flimsy piece of newspaper.....


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: ummmmm*



> _Originally posted by rapunzel _
> *a heat mat is a better idea, if you read the sticky "How to really take care of your g. rosea, it will explain how a heat lamp dessicates the tank...dries up all the moisture. And if you use a heat mat, it is best to put it on the SIDE of your enclosure, like the back instead of under the bottom...because they, by instinct, will burrow to a cooler area if they need it. With a heat mat underneath, they would burrow and it will be even warmer the deeper they go.
> 
> and,also, t. blondis like to dig burrows was my understanding and that picture up there looks like there is gravel under the peat moss. *


yes I aggree but thats only towards the front end of the tank, towards the back its greatly packed with about 3 inches of peatmoss. Ive only seen my little guy burry himself once but after that he always lays at the top.


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LPacker79 _
> *Please tell me you're not entrusting your little blondi sling's life to a flimsy piece of newspaper..... *


As u can see its not flimsy at all its nicely packed and well taped and secured,its been like this for a month already with no problems, my Baby T climbs all over the divider and has not got out not once. I always put my T's safety above all .


----------



## MrT (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: ummmmm*



> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *why do you not recommend a heat source for rose hairs??? i have a heat source on one and am about to buy a heat mat for my other rose... *


Your useing a low wattage black lite, right?
That shouldn't dry thing out too much.  



armando,
I used a divider like that once, with two rosea's. I would have bet anything at the time they couldn't get at each other.
Came home, and had one really fat rosea.

That fish tank divider flexes quite a bit. I think the large T pushed its way over the top.
Maybe take a wire hanger to stiffen the plastic at the top.
I'd hate for you to lose a T like I did..  

Welcome aboard,

Ernie


----------



## LPacker79 (Dec 9, 2003)

Well, it's your T.....but I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: ummmmm*



> _Originally posted by MrT _
> *Your useing a low wattage black lite, right?
> That shouldn't dry thing out too much.
> 
> ...


I use 2 types of light day light bulb for the day and night glow bulb wich resembles moonlight, but ive made sure that the day glow light bulb was good for T's its clearly printed on the manual .

The metal clip that holds the divider up flex it a little but as for the T pushing it  , thats a no,its real strong and stiff even when I first installed it I had to remove the clips in order to move it around


----------



## Phillip (Dec 9, 2003)

As long as the room is in the 70s then a heat source isn't needed. Ts do fine in temps that are considered comfortable room temp. The only difference in heating them up more is faster growth and a somewhat shorter lifespan due to the faster metabolism brought on by the higher temp.

Phil


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Phillip _
> *As long as the room is in the 70s then a heat source isn't needed. Ts do fine in temps that are considered comfortable room temp. The only difference in heating them up more is faster growth and a somewhat shorter lifespan due to the faster metabolism brought on by the higher temp.
> 
> Phil *


So what ure saying is that by the Ts growing faster there lifespan becomes shorter? my male rose hair doesnt even eat much , to be honest it feeds once a week,im suprized that my baby t blondi eats more than the rose hair


----------



## Lasiodora (Dec 9, 2003)

armando,
I'd re-think your set-up.  How big is your blondi sling. All that space can be stressful and I'm sure he feels the presence of a larger rosie near him.  Why not house them separately. Phil is right about temps. Is that your only reason for the divided tank? I'm in NY too and I don't use any supplemental heat for any of my t's.  I have a female T incubating eggs too. They all do great. In any case good luck to ya.
Mike


----------



## armando (Dec 9, 2003)

Well my T blondi is about 3 inches long so I feel its enclosure its right for it , when it comes to feeding  it this guys finds his food real quick and when the rose hair move around it doesnt feel intimidated at all , its like nothing is there.

To be hones i dont feel comftable putting it in like a jar or container because to me its like person living in a cardboard box, I just like to have my T;s with ample space,vetiliation and heat, I live in a ghetto apartment where only the heater works in 2 rooms and my room is not one of them, so u can say thats another reason why i keep it in the tank, for safe measurements.


----------



## MrFeexit (Dec 9, 2003)

The size of the enclosure is the subject of many spirited debates here. Don't worry about the size. It sounds like you pay very close attention to your T's . I would give the blondi a few more inches of dirt but that being said I have a 3 incher and she sits on top of her substrate so.....Anyway, good luck and happy moltings!!


----------

